# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Nanoteknologjia - revolucion i ri tekniko-shkencor

## Brari

DOSSIER

Nanoteknologjia - revolucion i ri tekniko-shkencor (1)

Disa të panjohura rreth shpikësit të kompjuterit Alan
Cherri

Nga Prof. Dr. Jahja Kokaj

-Çështë nanoteknologjia
-Si u zbulua dhe sa zbatohet në ditët e sotme
-Kahjet e mundshme të zhvillimit të nanoteknologjisë
në të ardhmen
-Rrjedhimet e mundshme shkencore teknike, sociologjike
dhe jetësore të zhvillimeve dhe zbatimeve të
nanoteknologjisë.

Nga guri te kompjuteri
Veglat e punes apo niveli shkencoro teknik percakton
menyren dhe shkallen zhvillimit të shoqerisë
njerëzore. Në fazen fillestare të zhvillimit të
njerezimit dhe lindjes se civilizimeve, guri ishte
mjeti themelor qe perdorej si vegel pune dhe
percaktonte nivelin e zhvillimit perçka edhe kjo kohe
quhet koha e gurit. Me vone, zhvillimet e civilizimeve
njerëzore perjetojnë faza gjithnje me të avacuara duke
kaluar nëpërmes kohës së metaleve, hekurit dhe
bronzit, pasaj vjen koha e makinës se avullit,
energjisë atomike dhe kompjuterit apo teknologjse
informative. Fazat e ketilla percaktojnë nivele të
caktuara jetesore, teknike, sociologjike, kulturore e
psikologjike të civilizimeve apo shoqerive njerëzore.
Prandaj keto faza me të drejte quhen edhe revolucione
tekniko-shkencore dhe prodhuese.
Zhvillimet teknologjike të bazuara në fuqinë e avullit
apo në fuqinë rotulluese të motoreve dhe
gjeneratoreve, si dhe në fuqinë e reaktoreve apo
centraleve atomike, percaktojnë prestigjin dhe nivelin
jetesor të shoqerive të caktuara. Shtetasit e vendeve
qe posedojnë apo zhvillojnë teknologjinë në fjale me
mburrje demonstrojnë pasaportat dhe perkatesinë
nacionale të tyre.
Dy shtetet qe percaktonin dy fokuse të shteteve
boterore të polarizuara SHBA dhe BRSS quheshin
superfuqi me qe posedonin teknologjinë e bombes
atomike. Keshilli i sigurimit të Kombeve të bashkuara,
i cili percakton kahjen dhe vulen e vendimeve me
rendesi boterore konstituohet nga pesë shtete që kanë
teknologjinë e bombes atomike dhe kanë nivel të
avancuar të zhvillimit industrial.
Revolucioni vijues pas atij atomik apo revolucioni i
teknologjisë informative ka filluar ta ndryshojë
poziten e vatrave të fuqive polarizuese në bote si dhe
po ndërron kontulacionin e prestigjit dhe potencialeve
ekonomike dhe jetesore të vendeve boterore.
Kompjuteri ndërroi menyren e të mesuarit në shkolla e
universitete, ndërroi menyren e komunikimit të trurit
me boten. Interneti shndërroi boten në një fshat apo
sistem të lidhur informativ. Ndërrimet e revolucionit
apo teknologjisë informative, në kete faze të larte të
zhvillimit të saj, po i perjetojnë edhe njerëzit në
pika të larta malore apo deri dje të izoluara në
shkretëtira apo ishuj oqeanikë.

***
Fati qe për një kohe në kosovaret ishim nen sundimin e
huaj, beri të kemi kete nivel teknologjik të
prapambetur, kete shkalle të zhvillimit dhe kete nivel
jetesor, rrjedhimisht të kemi prestigj të ketille në
Europe e bote.
Sot teknologjia informative ka arrite një nivele
kulminant. Kur arrihen nivele të caktuara kulminante
të zhvillimeve teknnolgjike, gjithmone zene fill një
teknologji apo paraqitet revolucion i ri
tekniko-shkencore. Keshtu, pas atij atomik paraqitet
zhvillimi i teknologjisë informative. Në ditet e
sotme, në kete situate apo piedestal të zhvillimit të
teknologjisë informative, ka zene fill një teknologji
e re e quajtur nanoteknologji, për të cilin do të
behet fjale në kuader të ketij artikulli. Kuptimin e
nanoteknologjisë për here të pare e permendi para 40
vitesh nobelisti dhe shkencëtari shum i famshem i
ketij shekulli Richard Fayman. Tani nanoteknologjia ka
filluar të behet realitet në disa lëmi shkencore e
teknologjike dhe se në të ardhmen pritet të kete rol
shumë të rendesishëm duke inicuar ndryshime radikale
në lëmi të ndyshme siç janë ato mjekësore,
bioteknologji, prodhimeve industriale dhe të
kompjuterave. Qe të kuptohen pikëprerjet e
teknologjisë informative dhe nanoteknologjisë do të
fillojmë me kuptimin e kompjuterit dhe zhvillimin e
tij për ta kuptuar vazhdueshmërinë natyrore të
kompjuterit dhe nanoteknologjisë në pergjithësi.


Nga kompjuteri deri te nanoteknologjia

Kur dhe si u zbulua kompjuteri?
Mendja njerëzore duhet të ngacmohet me një nevojë apo
motiv të caktuar për të bërë zbulime. Motivi apo
nevoja në fjale gjereneron enthuziazëm të fuqishem ke
njerëzit qe kanë pasion hulumtues dhe shprehi
kambengulese të punes. Hulumtues të ketille ishin dy
shkencëtare të cilet kishin pika të perbashketa
jetësore. Qe të dy u edukuan në Universitetin e
Kembrixhit në Angli dhe kishin mentor të njëjtë 
shkencor, i cili quhej Max Newman në universitetin në
fjale. Keta dy hulumtues ishin Alan Cherri dhe Tomi
Flower.
Është e njohur qe matematikani Alan Cherri
konsiderohet baba apo zbuluesi i pare i kompjuterit.
Ai dha idene për formimin e një makine universale, e
cila do të mundesonte zgjidhjen e çfarëdo problemi
matematikor. Për idene e makinës matematikore,
universale alkimisti matematikor A. Cherri, zë vend të
merituar në historinë e zbulimeve teknike-shkencore.
Shtate institute shkencore në bote si dhe rruge të
ndryshme janë emertuar me emrin e tij. Ky matematikan
i shkelqyeshem dhe baba i kompjuterit vdiq në moshe të
hershme në vitin 1955, në rrethana qe nuk meritojnë të
rikujtohen.
Ndërkaq realizimin praktik të idese se makinës se pare
universale matematikore apo kompjuterin të pare e beri
Tomi Flower. Pse T. Flower nuk hyri në historinë e
zbulimit të kompjuterit dhe cili ishte motivi apo
nevoja e zbulimit, apo rrethanat shoqërore-politike të
permendura qe në fillim, do ti sqarojmë në vijim.
Ideja për kompjuterin lindi gjate luftes se dyte
boterore. Në kohen kur ekspansioni apo okupimet e
Hitlerit kishte marre hov, autoritetet ushtarake
politike britanike mundoheshin intensivisht të
vezhgojnë dhe deshifrojnë sekretet ushtarake gjermane.
Tom Flower ishte ai qe arriti deshifrimin në fjale. Ai
punonte në kompaninë telefonike-informative JPO dhe
njekohesisht bashkëpunonte me universitetin e
Kembrixhit. Makinen e pare universale matematikore me
të cilen Flower arriti deshifrimin në fjale u quajt
kolosis. Kompjuteri i pare i programueshem elektronik
kolosis ishte makinë kolosale, zente vellimin e një
dhome të madhe dhe perbehej prej 1800 valvulave apo
nderpreresave.
Si zakonisht autoritetet ushtarake politike britanike
jo vetem qe nuk paten konsiderate të mjafueshme për T.
Flower por as materialisht nuk e kompensuan. Ai
shpenzoi mijëra paund - angleze për realizimin e
kolosis. Materjalisht shteti e kompensoi në sasi aq të
vogel, sa qe ai nuk i mbuloi shpenzimet personale të
investuara, dhe me qe zbulimi ishte për qellime
ushtarake, emri i tij si zbulues mbetet anonim
pergjithmonë. Mirëpo të mirat qe solli zbulimi i
kolosis janë me dimensione universale për njerëzimin.
Analistet ushtarake konsiderojnë që zbulimi i kolosis
dhe deshifrimet e mesazhve ushtarake gjermane gjate
luftës se dytë boterore shkurtuan kohezgjatjen e
luftes të pakten për një vit. U kursyen mijëra jetë,
të cilat do të vdisnin si dhe u shkurtuan shumë mizori
dhe vuajtje njerezore të cilat manifestohen gjate
luftes. Të shtojmë ketu qe gjate zbarkimit në
Normandi, me qe ishin hetuar vendet ku gjermanet
kishin vendose prita (ne baze të deshifrimeve me
kolosis), u zgjodhen pika tjera të zbarkimit. Vlera
edhe me e madhe e zbulimit të makinës kolosis qendron
në shpejtësimin e revolucionit të fundit teknologjik.
Pas shekullit të bronzit, makinës me avull dhe
revolucionit atomik, siç është e njohur, paraqitet
revolucioni i teknologjisë informative qe po e
perjeton gjeneracioni yne, i cili me siguri do të
vonohej po mos paraprinte zbulimi i kolosis.
Siç është tani e mirenjohur, baze e kompjuterit apo
kolosis janë nderprerësit. Kolosis, siç u tha,
perbehej prej 1800 ndërpresa. Sot një çip i cili në
fakt perfaqëson kompjuterin apo makinën universale
matematikore ka madhesinë vetem disa cm katrore dhe
perbehet prej 100 milion ndërpreresa. Pra chipi me
madhesi të ketille minjaturiale perfaqëson 50 mije
kolosis-a. Nga zbulimi i kolosis deri sot kaluan 60
vite. Avancimit të kolosis në kompjuter të sotem i
ndermjetësuan shumë zbulime shkencore atomike,
matematikore dhe të fizikes se trupit të ngurte me
gjysëmpërcjellës.

Kahjet e ardhshme të zhvillimit të kompjuterit

Pas zbulimit të nderprësit të pare elektronik, i cili
tani është i mirenjohur edhe për nxenesit e shkollave,
njerëzit janë munduar ti përsosin sa me teper dhe të
prodhojnë ndërpreres sa me minjaturialë qe të ishte e
mundur. Nderprerësat mundësojnë kyçjen apo hapjen e
qarkut. Në kete menyre mund të formohet një sistem me
dy gjendje të mundshme: e ndezur apo e fikur. Ky
sistem elektronik është baze kryesore për formimin e
sistemit binar, i cili është forma e pare dhe me e
thjështë e inkodimit e informacioneve . Njeherit ky
sistem është baze për punen dhe zhvillimin e sistemeve
tjera inkoduese, të cilat perdoren për magazinimin dhe
për perpunimin e informacioneve.
Me implementimin elektronik të sistemit binary, i cili
konstituohet nga dy gjendje: 1 (ndezur) dhe 0 (fikur)
mundësohet promovimi i elektronikes për perpunimin e
informacioneve apo hapet mundesi praktike e promovimit
të kompjuterit. Në fakt, në vitet 40-të siç thamë më
lart, me futjen e valvulave elektrike në perdorim,
shenohet një avancim të theksuar, u be e mundur lidhje
e perberë e një numri të madh të nderprerësve të
ketille në një qark kompleks. Ky veprim shënon lindjen
formale të kompjuterit elektronik.
Ne vitet 60-të me zbulimin e tranzistorit dhe
elektronikes se gjysemperçuesve, teknologjia
informative u avancua në menyre rapide duke bere të
mundur që terë kompjuteri të avansohet pernga
struktura dhe madhesia. U zvogëlua madhesia e tij aq
sa u fut në një kristal të vetëm - në një cope të
vogel materjali me perberje të caktuar kimike - në të
ashtuquajturin çip elektronik. Sot çipi me i persosur
në bote përbëhet prej miliona nderpresash
(tranzistorëve) dhe perfaqëson procesor elektronik
mjaft kompleks.
Në vendin me të avancuar për prodhimet e procesoreve
në fjale, në Silikon Valley (te Kalifornisë-SHBA),
zbatohet një ligj i quajtur Ligji Morses (themelues i
industrisë së kompjuterëve). Sipas këtij ligji, në çdo
18 muaj tranzistoret do të shënojnë zvogëlime të
madhesisë se tyre, por njëkohësisht kompjuteret do ta
dyfishojnë fuqinë e tyre llogaritese. Zvogëlimin e
madhesisë së kompjuterit me kalimin e kohës e
paraqesim në grafikun vijues.

Ndërpresat e parë elektronik ->gypat elektronikë
->tranzistorët ->qarqet integruese

Paraqitja grafike e zhvillimit të kompjuterit në
funksion të kohës dhe madhësisë së tij

Siç shihet nga ky grafik, me kalimin e kohes
zvogelohet madhesia e kompjuterit dhe nderron
struktura e tij. Në fillim kompjuterët perbëheshim
prej gypave elektronikë, pastaj tranzistorëve, më vonë
prej qarqeve integruese, dhe gradualisht me zvogëlimin
e madhesisë se tyre arrihet një shkallë e larte e
qarqeve integruese.
Me zvogëlimin e vazhdueshëm të madhesisë së
kompjutereve do të arrihet madhesi shumë e vogel e
tyre. Kështu që pas disa dekadash kompjuteret do të
ndërtohen në një mënyrë specifike, për të cilen do të
bëhet fjale në kete artikull. Do të ndërtohen duke
vendosur molekulat perberese në pozicione precizisht
të caktuara. Në këtë menyre në do të arrijme të bëjmë
manifakturimin molekular. Manipulimi preciz i
molekulave do të realizojë superkompjuterin madhësia e
të cilit do të jete vetem sa një grimcë pluhuri.
Një redukim drastik i ketille do të kete rrjedhime
spektakolare. Keshtuqë në kuader të avancimeve disa
parashofin zhvillime shumë radikale në kete drejtim,
sodomos Erik Dreksler, i cili promovoi në menyre
intensive konceptin nanoteknologji, duke shkruar disa
libra lidhur me kete koncept.

Çështë nano-madhësia

Fjala nano përfaqëson njesi shumë të vogel matëse të
madhësisë. Për ta bërë të kuptueshme kete madhesi, të
fillojmë nga madhesia një metershe të cilen mund ta
mendojmë praktikisht si gjatesi nga maja e hundes deri
ke majet e gishtave të dores se shtrire të një njeriu
mesatar. Një e mijta pjese e metrit është milimetri
(mm). E mijta pjese e milimetrit është mikromeri (që
njekohesisht është edhe e një miljonta pjesë e
metrit). Madhesia mikronëshe është relevante për
ndërtimin e memorjeve kompjuteristke, pra kompjuterave
dhe pjesëve të tij logjike. Tani në radhë vjen
nanometri (nm), i/e cila është sa e mijta pjesë e
mikronit apo një bilion here me e vogel se sa metri.
Një nanometer perfaqëson 6 atome të ngjitura të
karbonit. Trashësia e qimes është afer 40 mijë
nanometra. Virusi është i gjatë 100 nanometra,
gjatesia e ADN-së është 2 nanometra.
Nanoteknologjia konstituohet nga kontributi i
përbashket apo bashkimit të inxhinjerisë, kimisë dhe
fizikes. Ketu duhet të mendojmë në imtesi shumë të
vogla atomike, mendojmë faktin që atomet dhe molekulat
mund të bashkangjiten në baze të vetive të tyre
komplementare, apo mund të bashkangjiten në bazë të
bashkeveprimit elektrik të tyre. Domethenë atomet
pozitive bashkangjiten me ato negative. Kur një ditë
nanomakina e ardhshme do të jete në gjendje të afrojë
në menyre precize miliona atome të ketilla, do të
formohet një prodhim specifik i quajtur
nanoteknologjik. Ky prodhim është i bazuar në
zhvendosjen e një-nga-njëshme të atomeve, të cilat
poashtu një-nganjeshëm do të vendosen në pozita të
caktuara duke formuar forma të caktuara apo struktura
të deshiruara.

Vijon numrin tjetër


Biografi e shkurtë

Kush është Prof. Dr. Jahja Kokaj

Lindur në vitin 1948 në Gjakovë, Kosovë. Studioi
Fizikën në Fakultetin e Shkencave të Natyres në
Prishtinë. Lëminë e Spektroskopisë dhe Optikës
lazerike e studioi në Institutin e Fizikes, në
Universitetin e Zagrebit, Kroaci. Studimet e
doktoraturës i vazhdoi në Zagreb dhe Moskë. Mbrojti
tezen e doktoraturës në lëminë e holografisë lazerike
para komisionit me perberje: Prof. Moser. Prof.
Bacevangev dhe Prof. Janiçijeviç në Prishtinë në vitin
1980. Studimet e pas doktoratures i vijoi në
Universitetin Carnegie Mellon, në Pittsburgh (SHBA).
Gjate kesaj kohe ishte i kyçyr në projektin e
hulumtimeve optike të modelit të tuneleve të rrymimeve
të furishme qe e financonte NASA. U kthye në Prishtinë
dhe themeloi laboratorin e holografisë në
Universitetin e Prishtinës, një nga laboratorët me të
avancuara të ketij lloji në Jugosllavinë e atëhershme.
Pasi u perjashtua nga universiteti si shumë kuadro të
tjerë shqiptarë, vazhdoi punën në Pittsburgh, në
Universitetin Carnegie Mellon si hulumtues i
Fulbright-it e pastaj si profesor i Optikës laserike.
Pas lirimit të Kuvajtit nga Iraku, u emërua si drejtor
i studimeve posdiplomike të një universitet amerikan
në Kuvajt ku akoma punon. Ka të publikuara më se 80
punime shkencore në revista eminente ndërkombtare.
Është recensent po ashtu i shumë revistave shkencore
ndërkombëtare si Phys. Rev. Letters, Optics, Applied
Optics etj.. Ka botuar librin e pare në gjuhën shqipe
për laserat, me titull Laseret, në Universitetin e
Prishtinës dhe më vone vazhdimin e ketij libri në
nivel me të larte me titull Fizika e Lasereve e botoi
në Universitetin e Tiranës. Ky ishte libri i parë për
laserat në Shqipëri. Ka kontribuar në menyre materjale
për universitetin e e Tiranës dhe Universitetin e
Prishtinës. Në vitet 1993 dhe 1996 ka sjellë pajisje,
lazera e detektorë modernë për disa ushtrime nga lëmia
e fizikës moderne. Gjate kohës së qendrimit në
diaspore prof.Kokaj ka mbajtur falas ligjërata dhe
seminare në Universitetin e Tiranës dhe Prishtinës.


Ne vitet 60-të me zbulimin e tranzistorit dhe
elektronikes se gjysemperçuesve, teknologjia
informative u avancua në menyre rapide duke bere të
mundur që terë kompjuteri të avansohet pernga
struktura dhe madhesia. U zvogëlua madhesia e tij aq
sa u fut në një kristal të vetëm - në një cope të
vogel materjali me perberje të caktuar kimike - në të
ashtuquajturin çip elektronik. Sot çipi me i persosur
në bote përbëhet prej miliona nderpresash
(tranzistorëve) dhe perfaqëson procesor elektronik
mjaft kompleks.


Është e njohur qe matematikani Alan Cherri
konsiderohet baba apo zbuluesi i pare i kompjuterit.
Ai dha idene për formimin e një makine universale, e
cila do të mundesonte zgjidhjen e çfarëdo problemi
matematikor. Për idene e makinës matematikore,
universale alkimisti matematikor A. Cherri, zë vend të
merituar në historinë e zbulimeve teknike-shkencore.
Shtate institute shkencore në bote si dhe rruge të
ndryshme janë emertuar me emrin e tij. Ky matematikan
i shkelqyeshem dhe baba i kompjuterit vdiq në moshe të
hershme në vitin 1955, në rrethana qe nuk meritojnë të
rikujtohen.

----------

